
Ask HN: Tools for Engineer struggling to design beautiful products - shekhar101
I am a backend software developer. I have always struggled to convert my ideas (of apps, SAAS, websites etc.) mostly because my design sense is poor, I lack expertise in HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;Photoshop and I struggle to make changes to templates without messing up their responsiveness and aesthetics. I can code well but I can&#x27;t design. I am looking for better ways, where I can express my design in code(?). What tools does others here use to design websites? How can I quickly and with less learning curve start designing websites better? I truly suck at it and have struggled quite a lot in the past. Any help is appreciated. Looking for tools, libraries etc that can help me be more coder and less designer to design websites. 
Side Note: I have a sense of aesthetics and good UI&#x2F;UX. I know what I want to design but could not master usual tools to design the same.
======
joelennon
I'd say start with Bootstrap and learn Sass. Out of the box all Bootstrap
sites/apps look the same but you can achieve some great results by customising
the appearance with Sass and coding up some of your own components.

~~~
roryisok
You don't _need_ SASS, you can just use CSS. But SASS would make your life a
little easier if you hand the time

